# Cedar Bayou Reopening - Aransas/Mesquite Bays TX



## chumpwg (Aug 6, 2021)

anybody know if Cedar bayou is open all the way through again?
i know they started working on it earlier this year saying late November completion but only thing i can find online are articles about the start of the project.
what will be the impacts? species population and sizes, locations 
thinking it will make Vinson and Pauls much better for crusing the barrier island flats


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can make it across if you have an airboat. It will never stay open unless they add erosion protection on the sides. It was a natural pass but with all the other channels (ICW dredged deeper) to the gulf it doesn’t have enough flow to stay scoured out like it used to. Wasted money. They should have used the Copano causeway concrete to line the sides and it might have had a chance.


----------



## Marshdweller08 (Aug 1, 2018)

I fished the shorelines of the mouth in Mesquite Bay last weekend but i didn't venture down the cut. However. I did see several flats boats going in and out. Not sure if Gulf cut is open yet. Agree with Smack on erosion problem. Guess I'll check it out next time I'm there to see if it's actually opened up.


----------



## geronimo (Dec 28, 2020)

It appears to be flowing, but we'll see for how long. There hasn't been much press on this iteration of the project. County discussed a status update at the 11/15/2021 county commissioners meeting. Looks like they'll be back to work in April.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

geronimo said:


> It appears to be flowing, but we'll see for how long. There hasn't been much press on this iteration of the project. County discussed a status update at the 11/15/2021 county commissioners meeting. Looks like they'll be back to work in April.
> 
> View attachment 191048


They work fast, I hope it remains open this time.


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

So awesome if it is


----------



## Erik schmitt (Aug 19, 2019)

chumpwg said:


> anybody know if Cedar bayou is open all the way through again?
> i know they started working on it earlier this year saying late November completion but only thing i can find online are articles about the start of the project.
> what will be the impacts? species population and sizes, locations
> thinking it will make Vinson and Pauls much better for crusing the barrier island flats
> View attachment 190795


Lets just hope it stays open


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Erik schmitt said:


> Lets just hope it stays open


You already got your 20 posts


----------



## Erik schmitt (Aug 19, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You already got your 20 posts


lol i had to fill the quota somewhere


----------

